# Look for business partner to invest



## My private room (Dec 27, 2013)

I'm looking for investor to join my business.

Those who are intereested , pls leave your email here and i will send more info to you. Thanks


----------



## My private room (Dec 27, 2013)

Those who pm me their email address, i already sent email to your all. Please check. Thanks.

I'm looking forward your reply as soon as possible.


----------

